#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  What is the percentage reservation of seats in engineering colleges of Gujarat in ex-servicemen quota?

## smitkiri

My father is a retired ex-serviceman and I know that there a reservation of seats in ex-servicemen quota. But I dont know what percentage. I want admission in engineering college of Gujarat, can anyone please tell me what is its reservation..





  Similar Threads: SRM management seats for low percentage in boards SRM management seats for low percentage in boards SRM management seats for low percentage in boards SRM management seats for low percentage Top engineering colleges in gujarat | Best Btech/BE colleges in gujarat

----------

